# Fast or slow?



## Hand Sword (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi all,

When lifting I've heard it said to be done fast and explosive, and other times to be done slowly. So, for all of you that are ardent lifters, which is it? Which gives you the best results?

Thanks.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Aug 1, 2007)

I would not recommend this unless you have talked to a trainer. Lifting weights fast, ecspecially using excercises that use the shoulders, can be dangerous. You could seriously put a lot of strain on your joints. I would stick with less weights more reps, more weight less reps. By lifting the weights fast I imagine you would be working the 'fast twitch' muscles less weight more reps will do the same thing

B


----------

